# En grève !



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

*ÇA SUFFIT !

DIEU SOBSTINE À NOUS FAIRE VIVRE DANS UN MONDE SANS ESPOIR POUR LHOMME, SA CRÉATURE.

MALGRÉ NOS PRIÈRES,
MALGRÉ NOS EFFORTS,
IL SOBSTINE.

LE PEU DE BONHEUR QUE NOUS EN RECEVONS EN RETOUR NE SUFFIT PLUS.

NOUS EN VOULONS PLUS.
NOUS EN EXIGEONS PLUS.

DIEU, CETTE FOIS, DOIT ENTENDRE NOS REVENDICATIONS.

SINON,
AU PREMIER JANVIER PROCHAIN,
LHOMME SENGAGERA DANS UNE GRÈVE ILLIMITÉE ET INDÉFINIMENT RECONDUCTIBLE.

UNE GRÈVE DE LA VIE.​*

===> (aller voir dans la partie "textes")


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2010)

Tu me déçois mon bon Ponkounet. 
Je t'ai connu plus en forme côté idée originale.

C'est d'un banal cet appel.... 
microsoftien même je dirais :rose:

combien de gourous illuminés ont déjà pratiqué ces mêmes appels à suicide collectif???


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2010)

Alors on se fait sa pub ?






(Ca tombe bien, j'ai pas envie de bosser, je vais lire )


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2010)

Mince j'avais même pas vu que c'était de la pub.....

Alors OUI définitivement Microsoftien notre ERGU national.... 
(j'comprends jamais les pubs microsoft moi...)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

Moi, je suis ergusien et écrire une nouvelle de suicide collectif, c'était mon idée !


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je suis ergusien et écrire une nouvelle de suicide collectif, c'était mon idée !



Et moi je dis NON au suicide collectif et industrialisé qui coupe l'herbe sous le pied à tous les déprimés solitaires dont le dernier plaisir pourrait être un beau suicide artisanal et individuel! 

Non aux cadences infernales, au collectivisme, à la mondialisation!


----------



## Gr3gZZ (1 Octobre 2010)

J'ai déjà essayé de faire un grève de la vie quand j'étais au plus mal, ca ne sert à rien, va donc prendre une binouze avec tes potes c'est bien plus agréable.


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2010)

Lecture (déjà ) terminée. Concept original et intéressant. J'ai beaucoup aimé.

Tu penses à quel physicien parisien ?


Au fait connais-tu 'Le Livre de Ptath' de Van Vogt ? Je l'ai lu il y a plus de vingt ans, et on y trouve une idée proche de la tienne : un dieu retrouvant la puissance grâce à la foi de ses fidèles. Mais je dois dire que tu pousses le concept beaucoup plus loin, et surtout de manière beaucoup plus cynique !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

*Avertissement destiné à tous ceux qui n'auraient pas vu le lien en bas du message ouvrant ce sujet : 

Le suicide est une connerie.
Ne vous suicidez pas. Ça ne sert à rien - en plus de votre propre vie, vous détruisez celles de tous ceux qui vous aiment.

Ceci est un effet miroir du contenu d'une nouvelle, rien de plus.

(Comment on dit dans les messages d'intro des DVD ?
Ah oui.
Les points de vue exprimés sont ceux des personnages, ces personnages sont des personnages de fiction et ne représentent pas forcément l'avis de l'auteur...)​*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h10 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Au fait, as-tu lu 'Le Livre de Ptath' de Van Vogt ?



Non.
Tellement de livres que je n'ai pas lu...
Hé, hé.

C'est bien ?

EDIT : ah ouais, mais si t'édites au fur et à mesure que je te répond, ça va vite être le bordel...


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est bien ?


J'avais bien aimé à l'époque, mais c'était ma période SF (Asimov, Van Vogt, Bradbury...).


----------



## Gr3gZZ (1 Octobre 2010)

Le suicide est une connerie, on est tous d'accord, ça détruit les gens qui vous aiment.

Autant poser le problème à plat avec sa famille, et des amis prochent, leur parler franchement de la situation qui vous met dans le mal plutot que de faire une tentative.

Quand j'étais dans le mal j'y est pensé, mais l'image que j'avais dans ma tête c'était mes proches qui me pleurait et ça ma tout de suite enlevé l'idée de le faire.

Je sais que je résiste à aller chez un psy pour plusieurs raisons, je veux pas de médocs de prozac ni toutes ces merde là, et je veux qu'on me barratine sur oedipe, j'ai pas besoin d'un psy pour ça, je sais que ça soulegerai mon esprit.


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> .... et je veux qu'on me barratine sur oedipe, ....




un psy te dirait qu'on a là un bel exemple d'acte manqué 

Allonge-toi mon petit et raconte-nous ton enfance malheureuse :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Je sais que je résiste à aller chez un psy pour plusieurs raisons, je veux pas de médocs de prozac ni toutes ces merde là, et je veux qu'on me barratine sur oedipe, j'ai pas besoin d'un psy pour ça, je sais que ça soulegerai mon esprit.



Pas forcément un psy - mais dis-toi bien que dans 99% des cas, on ne sort pas tout seul d'un état dépressif du type qui peut mener au suicide.

Avoir besoin d'aide n'est pas une tare.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (1 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pas forcément un psy - mais dis-toi bien que dans 99% des cas, on ne sort pas tout seul d'un état dépressif du type qui peut mener au suicide.
> 
> Avoir besoin d'aide n'est pas une tare.




Je ne peux (pas encore) l'accepter. Je sais très bien que les problèmes que j'ai sont du à mon enfance, je suis pas un martyr non plus et j'estime que j'ai pas eu une enfance malheureuse. J'aurais HONTE d'aller chez un psy, parce que le truc qui ma foutu dans le mal (enfin l'élements, y'en à d'autres) peut parrait futile pour la majorité des gens dans le monde entier. Je me suis déjà pointé devant un batiment ou y'as des consultation gratuite, j'ai pas eu les couilles d'y rentrer. Le résultat c'est que je noie mon desespoir dans l'alcool (jamais seul) et la fumette (seul et à plusieurs). Je sais que c'est mal.

Et une autre raison de pas aller voir un psy, c'est que je sais ce qui me rend mal, seulement je me suis rendu compte que dans un sens je me complait dans mon malheur (même si je préfererais ne pas être dans cette situation) un psy me dira que j'ai créer moi même cette situation et que je fais exprès de rester dedans. Et puis j'ai trop peur d'apprendre qu'en réalité j'ai un problème beaucoup plus grave dans mon crâne, je suis pas sociopathe, mais je n'ai aucune attache à ma famille, en revanche je porte énormément d'importance à mes amis...

Je suis encore jeune (19 piges) peut être dans quelques années jy songerai, mais pour l'instant j'ai besoin d'apprendre à aimer mes études (je vous jure, être forcé à apprendre un truc qu'on n'aime pas c'est dur) d'apprendre à m'aimer (j'ai une capacité allucinante à me descendre tout seul, je me rend pas compte, et en plus ça gène les gens, enfin je considère que j'ai perdu mon amour propre) et d'apprendre à retrouver la confiance en moi. Si ne n'y arrive pas ? Ben darwin et tchao bye bye la terre. Je suis peut être borné, je m'inscrit peut être dans le faux, mais la seule manière de me faire faire consulter par un psy c'est quand j'aurais fait une connerie.

Bon j'arrête là, après je vais débaler ma life sur le net, mais en tout cas ça défoule un peu. Sur ce, je retourne picoler (ben ouai je fais un pot )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> J'aurais HONTE d'aller chez un psy, parce que le truc qui ma foutu dans le mal (enfin l'élements, y'en à d'autres) peut parrait futile pour la majorité des gens dans le monde entier.



Et alors ?
Le monde entier n'est pas dans ta tête. Le monde entier ne vis pas ta vie.
Ce n'est pas le monde entier qui se réveille tout les matins dans ta peau, c'est toi.
Toi seul.

Si le "problème" est suffisamment important pour toi pour qu'il déclenche des envies de suicide et te pourrisse la vie au quotidien, ranafout que Pierre, Paul, Jacques le trouve ridicule ou futile !

Après, je ne cherche pas forcément à t'envoyer chez un psy. Je t'encourage juste à ne pas avoir honte, justement, de parler de tes problèmes avec les gens en qui tu as confiance - à force de vider son sac, on s'aperçoit qu'on finit par ne pas tout remettre dedans à chaque fois.
T'as des parents ? Des potes ? Y sont aussi là pour ça.



Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Je suis encore jeune (19 piges) peut être dans quelques années jy songerai, mais pour l'instant j'ai besoin d'apprendre (...) à m'aimer (j'ai une capacité allucinante à me descendre tout seul)



Ouais ?
'tain, on dirait moi y a vingt piges...
(Sauf que au lieu de boire, je passais des heures enfermé à écrire des poèmes sur la mort en me répétant que j'étais une merde... )
Ça passe... Après tu te rends compte à quel point tu t'es pourri la vie tout seul...

Je ne te connais pas mais tu n'es sûrement pas si pire.


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2010)

Ce qu'il y a de curieux dans ce débat, c'est que le sujet en est le suicide.
Alors qu'après avoir lu la nouvelle du Ponk, j'ai plutôt l'impression que ç'aurait pu être 'Si dieu existe, pourquoi nous laisse-t-il dans la mouise ?'

(La réponse fournie étant pour le moins judicieuse quoiqu'assez antropomorphe)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

Anthropomorphe ?
Il est sensé nous avoir créé à son image, non ?
N'est-ce pas nous, plutôt, dont les comportements sont déimorphes ?

Oui, ce fil a pris une tournure que je n'attendais pas, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire...


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> * UNE GRÈVE DE LA VIE.​*
> 
> 
> ===> (aller voir dans la partie "textes")



le suicide n'est pas une solution


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Anthropomorphe ?
> Il est sensé nous avoir créé à son image, non ?
> N'est-ce pas nous, plutôt, dont les comportements sont déimorphes ?


Vu comme ça, évidemment...


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2010)

perso, je fais la grève de l'avis


----------



## jugnin (1 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Anthropomorphe ?
> Il est sensé nous avoir créé à son image, non ?
> N'est-ce pas nous, plutôt, dont les comportements sont déimorphes ?



Ben si on considère que Dieu, tel qu'appréhendé dans les religions monothéistes,  est une création de l'homme, ça se tient bien, ouais.

Jolie nouvelle, du reste.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> J'aurais HONTE d'aller chez un psy, parce que le truc qui ma foutu dans le mal (enfin l'élements, y'en à d'autres) peut parrait futile pour la majorité des gens dans le monde entier. Je me suis déjà pointé devant un batiment ou y'as des consultation gratuite, j'ai pas eu les couilles d'y rentrer. Le résultat c'est que je noie mon desespoir dans l'alcool (jamais seul) et la fumette (seul et à plusieurs). Je sais que c'est mal.



Le psy n'est pas là pour juger si ce que tu dis est futile ou pas. 



Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Et une autre raison de pas aller voir un psy, c'est que je sais ce qui me rend mal, seulement je me suis rendu compte que dans un sens je me complait dans mon malheur (même si je préfererais ne pas être dans cette situation) un psy me dira que j'ai créer moi même cette situation et que je fais exprès de rester dedans. Et puis j'ai trop peur d'apprendre qu'en réalité j'ai un problème beaucoup plus grave dans mon crâne, je suis pas sociopathe, mais je n'ai aucune attache à ma famille, en revanche je porte énormément d'importance à mes amis...



C'est surtout toi qui parlera au psy et pas le contraire. Il ne t'imposera pas une réponse mais te poussera à mettre des mots sur tes souffrances et les mécanismes qui t'y ramènent. Ceci te permettra d'éviter, avec le temps, de retomber systématiquement dans les engrenages.
Il y a tout un tas de choses qui peuvent faire que tu te sentes mal. Un exemple : savais-tu que les surdoués ont souvent des difficultés relationnelles et pourtant on ne peut pas dire qu'ils soient malades ? 




Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Je suis encore jeune (19 piges) peut être dans quelques années jy songerai, mais pour l'instant j'ai besoin d'apprendre à aimer mes études (je vous jure, être forcé à apprendre un truc qu'on n'aime pas c'est dur) d'apprendre à m'aimer (j'ai une capacité allucinante à me descendre tout seul, je me rend pas compte, et en plus ça gène les gens, enfin je considère que j'ai perdu mon amour propre) et d'apprendre à retrouver la confiance en moi. Si ne n'y arrive pas ? Ben darwin et tchao bye bye la terre. Je suis peut être borné, je m'inscrit peut être dans le faux, mais la seule manière de me faire faire consulter par un psy c'est quand j'aurais fait une connerie.



Ce n'est certainement pas dans quelques années qu'il faudra songer à se sentir mieux mais le plus tôt possible, dès aujourd'hui si possible  Pour apprendre à t'aimer, débarrasse-toi d'abord de ce qui fait que "tu te descends tout seul" pour éviter que d'autres le fassent à ta place et que tu l'acceptes sans rien dire


----------



## Fìx (1 Octobre 2010)

Tu devrais poster tout ça dans le profil de collofion...  

Nan sans blague... Y'a pas à (trop) s'inquiéter Gr3gZZ....

C'est (je pense et espère) un moment de post-adolescence, ou peut-être même une fin d'adolescence tardive qui te rend comme ça...

J'ai vécu plus ou moins ça aussi!... Pis ça passe!  Attend qu'un métier, qu'une nana et/ou une passion t'épanouisse vraiment!  Perso, ça a été le travail... puis la nana... Et maintenant je savoure! :love: _(le temps qu'y'a pas les p'tits!  )_  Même si y'a toujours des hauts et des bas!... La vie quoi! 



Oupsss..... mais j'm'égare!  Faut montrer qu'on est tristes?  ... Bon bin j'participe alors... _Chienne de vie tiens!_


----------



## jugnin (1 Octobre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> J'ai vécu plus ou moins ça aussi!... Pis ça passe!  Attend qu'un métier, qu'une nana et/ou une passion t'épanouisse vraiment!  Perso, ça a été le travail... puis la nana... Et maintenant je savoure! :love:



Raclure de nanti ! Moi jai trouvé que lvin rouge...


----------



## Fìx (1 Octobre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Raclure de nanti ! Moi jai trouvé que lvin rouge...



Qu'est ce que j'disais.... une PASSION! Bravo!


----------



## Pamoi (1 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> perso, je fais la grève de l'avis



Et l'avis ne fait pas le moine, c'est connu


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> perso, je fais la grève de l'avis



Moi j'avais compris grève du vît, mais bon, je ne suis pas toutes les prescriptions du Ponk.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Faut montrer qu'on est tristes?



'tain, mais z'avez vu ça où ?
Non, bien sûr que non - bon, le bonheur c'est le fil d'à côté, OK, mais c'est pas pour ça qu'il faut trouver du malheur partout ailleurs.

Ici, le sujet c'est...
C'est...
Enfin, ça pourrait être...

Bon, bref, c'est pas "Je suis malheureux" voilà !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h38 ----------




da capo a dit:


> perso, je fais la grève de l'avis



Moi, je fais la grève de la vis, parce que c'est décidément trop de boulon !


----------



## boodou (2 Octobre 2010)

Et ça te rend heureux de rendre les gens malheureux et de les pousser au suicide ? 

Sans cur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> ===> (aller voir dans la partie "textes")



Pas le temps aujourd'hui... Y'a des zombis nazis et des gretchen cruelles et nichonantes dans ton truc ?...


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas le temps aujourd'hui... Y'a des zombis nazis et des gretchen cruelles et nichonantes dans ton truc ?...


Mieux que ça : un dieu prépubère


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2010)

Alors, c'est nase !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

On parle de moi ici ou j'ai rêvé ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> On parle de moi ici ou j'ai rêvé ?


 
Là, on allait parler de ça, visiblement : 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> des gretchen cruelles et nichonantes


 
Te reconnais-tu ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2010)

Ah tiens, un sujet de Ponk. :love:
Je m'abonne et je lirai plus tard.

Back to cette saloperie d'encodage...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Octobre 2010)

Ben moi hier j'ai fait grève et j'ai manifesté dans mon village&#8230;

J'étais 1 d'après moi et 0,2 d'après la police&#8230; 

Qui croire&#8230; :mouais:

Pourtant j'y étais en entier&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Octobre 2010)

Mackie est "admine"...  !!! Je viens de m'en apercevoir  !

C'est plus une grève de la vie mon cher Ponk, c'est trop tard ! Le plan social vital vas être fais par un extra-terrestre !

Je veux pas être dégluti par un Macinside...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mackie est "admine"... !!!


 
Je navet vu, il valloir sadapté pour suvive.


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mackie est "admine"...  !!! Je viens de m'en apercevoir  !
> 
> C'est plus une grève de la vie mon cher Ponk, c'est trop tard ! Le plan social vital vas être fais par un extra-terrestre !
> 
> Je veux pas être dégluti par un Macinside...



Mais non, je suis CGTisest, c'est moi le délègue syndical


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je veux pas être dégluti par un Macinside...



Ben dégluti, à la limite, ça peut se concevoir (jai bien dit à la limite voir lextrême limite).

Mais régurgité après ! Ça non


----------

